# twitter, tweet, follower και συναφή



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα!

Μεταφράζω στα ελληνικά ένα theme της Wordpress για μια ιστοσελίδα που φτιάχνουμε και συναντάω λέξεις όπως twitter, tweet, follow, follower και έχω κολλήσει. Για παράδειγμα, δεν μου πάει να γράψω "ακόλουθος" ή "οπαδός" ούτε και "παρακολούθησέ με" - δεν μου πάει όμως και να βάλω σκέτο "follower" ή "αριθμός followers" ή "κάνε με follow". Το "τιτίβισμα" δεν το συζητώ, βέβαια, μακράν προτιμότερο το tweet. Το καλύτερο, φαντάζομαι, είναι να τα αφήσω ως έχουν, αφού όλοι έτσι τα ξέρουν - αλλά δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελληνική απόδοση της προκοπής; 

Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, το theme που το βρίσκω στα ελληνικά "θέμα", δεν έχει καμιά καλύτερη απόδοση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2011)

Για το _theme_ θα πω _μοτίβο_, νομίζω ταιριάζει και στα εικαστικά.
Το _τιτίβισμα_ μού αρέσει. Αλλά τα άλλα μού είναι άγνωστα (αρνούμαι να ανήκω στην κουλτούρα των 140 χαρακτήρων).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2011)

Το αντίστοιχο του theme στην πλατφόρμα του blogger που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το template, και το λένε "πρότυπο". Μάλλον αυτό θα κρατήσω, γιατί ουσιαστικά το ίδιο πράγμα είναι.

Τα άλλα προς το παρόν τα αφήνω ως έχουν, στα εγγλέζικα.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 8, 2011)

Το τιτίβισμα μ' αρέσει κι εμένα (παρότι ομολογώ πως το retweet - επανατιτίβισμα ακούγεται πολύ αστείο). Εάν πάντως επιλεγεί η λύση του αρχικού όρου (απολύτως κατανοητή, αφού όντως έχει σημασία να ξέρει ο κόσμος περί τίνος πρόκειται σε μια ιστοσελίδα), δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μη γραφτεί στα ελληνικά: τουίτ, κατά το μέιλ. Επίσης, σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, οι λύσεις είναι συνήθως εξωγλωσσικές. Είναι πάντοτε σαφέστερο και αμεσότερα κατανοητό από οποιονδήποτε νεολογισμό ή αγγλισμό το ίδιο το εικονίδιο του twitter.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2011)

Το retweet θα το εέλγα πεζά και σκετα προώθηση για να αποφευχθεί το επανά-


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2011)

twitter: τιτιβιστήριο / κανάρα / ορνιθώνας / πτηνοστάσιο
tweet: τιτίβισμα / τσίου
(nice tweet: κελάηδισμα / awful tweet: κρα)
retweet: *τι*τιτίβισμα / τσίου τσίου
(nice retweet: κεκελάηδισμα / awful retweet: κρα κρα)  
Για τα υπόλοιπα, περιμένω γνώμη ορνιθολόγου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2014)

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: μου αρέσει το *followers = αναγνώστες*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2015)

Έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου για το *followers*; Μήπως είναι *φίλοι* στα ελληνικά; Ρωτάω επειδή το «ακόλουθοι» που βλέπω στο In.gr δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.

«Ο Τομ Χανκς ευελπιστεί ότι κάποιος φίλος ή γνωστός της Λορέν θα βρίσκεται στη λίστα των ακολούθων του και θα ενημερώσει τη φοιτήτρια για την ταυτότητά της.»
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500031005


----------



## stathis (Oct 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου για το *followers*; Μήπως είναι *φίλοι* στα ελληνικά; Ρωτάω επειδή το «ακόλουθοι» που βλέπω στο In.gr δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.


Καλά θα κάνεις να το συνηθίσεις, γιατί είναι η απόδοση που προτιμά το Twitter και το Facebook... (και δεν μπορείς να τους πεις «φίλους», γιατί στο Facebook, π.χ., έχεις και friends και followers)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2015)

Όπως τα λέει ο Στάθης.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 7, 2015)

Εάν, όμως, θέλουμε και μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε τον, κατά τα φαινόμενα αναπόφευκτο, αμερικανοκεντρισμό, μπορούμε πάντα να εμπνευστούμε από τη γαλλική λύση και να κάνουμε λόγο για "*συνδρομητές*". Πράγματι, πρόκειται για όσους λαμβάνουν τις (έχουν πρόσβαση στις) δημοσιεύσεις συγκεκριμένου προσώπου, Η λύση είναι πιο ευπρεπής από αυτό το σιχαμερό "ακόλουθοι". :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2015)

Rogerios said:


> αυτό το σιχαμερό "ακόλουθοι". :)



Ωραία. Μολονότι το «(τακτικοί) αναγνώστες» μού κάθεται καλύτερα, το «συνδρομητές» είναι ακριβέστερο. Μπορεί να είσαι follower και να ενημερώνεσαι, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι διαβάζεις κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2015)

Έχουμε το *retweet* και σε άλλο νήμα, όπως αντιλήφθηκα:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14594-retweet

Το βασικό ρήμα *tweet* για τη δημοσίευση στο Twitter μπορεί να είναι *τουιτάρω* ή *τιτιβίζω* ή άλλα περιφραστικά, αλλά μη μας βγάζετε τα μάτια με αυτά τα εξαμβλώματα:







http://news.in.gr/features/article/?aid=1500040250


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2016)

Οπότε παιδιά για το follower καταλήγουμε στο «ακόλουθοι»; Γιατί αν ναι, είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτό που μεταφράζω θα το δω δημοσιευμένο με αλλαγμένα όλα αυτά πίσω στα αγγλικά :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 12, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Οπότε παιδιά για το follower καταλήγουμε στο «ακόλουθοι»; Γιατί αν ναι, είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτό που μεταφράζω θα το δω δημοσιευμένο με αλλαγμένα όλα αυτά πίσω στα αγγλικά :)



Πάντα μπορούμε να αντιστεκόμαστε. :) Ο "ακόλουθος" είναι απαίσια λύση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2016)

Το «παρατηρητές» δεν θα ήτο μία κάποια λύσις;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2016)

Ο τάδε συγγραφέας έχει τόσους «παρατηρητές» στο facebook;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2016)

Ναι, παρατηρούν τι γράφει, λέξη προς λέξη... 
Ίσως έχεις δίκιο όμως και δεν είναι ό,τι το καλύτερο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2016)

Φοβάμαι πως δεν θα το αποφύγουμε το 'ακόλουθος'


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2016)

Δεν πρόκειται βέβαια εμείς να αλλάξουμε κάτι αν οι έχοντες μαχαίρι και πεπόνι έχουν αποφασίσει κάτι άλλο, αλλά ας το εκλάβουμε σαν θεωρητική άσκηση. Επειδή ο ελληνικός όρος πρέπει να θυμίζει τον αγγλικό, επειδή δεν ακολουθούν αλλά παρακολουθούν, και επειδή η οποιαδήποτε πιθανότητα καθιέρωσης εξαρτάται από τη σύνδεση με εύχρηστο ρήμα, η καλύτερη απόδοση θα ήταν ίσως ο νεολογισμός (ma non troppo) _παρακολουθητές_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2016)

...
a gaggle of tweeters, a susurration of starlets, the chattering classes


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2016)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον sarant. Δύσκολα θα αποφύγουμε τον _ακόλουθο_ επειδή... είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Ο δικός μου _παρατηρητής_ έχει το πρόβλημα που εντόπισε η Παλάβρα και η ευφυής έμπνευση του Θέμη να τον μετατρέψει σε _παρακολουθητή_ έχει διπλάσιο μήκος από τον ακόλουθο και έχει ως ισχυρότερό του πλεονέκτημα ότι είναι ακριβέστερο πως ο χρήστης παρακολουθεί παρά ακολουθεί. Χμ, ακόμα και αυτό, συζητήσιμο είναι.

Όμως, τι είναι ακριβώς ο ακόλουθος; Πέρα από διπλωματικός βαθμός, είναι σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, «αυτός που συνοδεύει κάποιο υψηλό κυρίως πρόσωπο, ως φύλακας, υπηρέτης κτλ.: _Οι ακόλουθοι του βασιλιά_». Πόσο μακριά είναι αυτός ο ορισμός από αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε -- αυτόν που συν-οδεύει με κάποιο, διάσημο κυρίως, προφίλ στο ΦΒ ως (περισσότερο ή λιγότερο) τακτικός αναγνώστης; Να τον πούμε σκέτο _συνοδό_;

Και για την ευκολία της σύγκρισης, συγκεντρώνω τις προτάσεις που έπεσαν ως τώρα στο τραπέζι:

ακόλουθος
οπαδός
φίλος
αναγνώστης
συνδρομητής
παρατηρητής
παρακολουθητής
συνοδός


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2016)

Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο. Ενα πλεονέκτημα του μεταφραστικου δανείου είναι ότι αμέσως σου δίνει να καταλάβεις περί τίνος πρόκειται, αν ξέρεις τον ξένο όρο. Κι αυτό το έχει εδώ το "ακόλουθος" -παραπέμπει αμέσως στο follower.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους :) Θα αφήσω τον ακόλουθο και θα επανέλθω να σας πω ότι μου τον έκαναν follower. Για τα like δεν ρωτάω καν, θα το αφήσω έτσι. 

Για να καταλάβετε, έχω μια λίστα από διάφορα ΜΚΔ ενός διάσημου συγγραφέα, η οποία πάει κάπως έτσι:

5 τρις ακόλουθοι στο Facebook
250 χιλιάδες like ανά δευτερόλεπτο
500 εκατομμύρια post engagements το λεπτό 
10 χιλιάδες επισκέπτες ανά ώρα 

κτλ (ναι, και με το post engagements έχω πρόβλημα και δεν ξέρω τι να βάλω :angry:)


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2016)

Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι το post engagement, νόμιζα αρχικά ότι είναι κάτι που γίνεται μετά από κάτι άλλο (post- μετά). Αλλά τελικά εννοεί την ενασχόληση με τα μηνύματα. Ζόρικο το βρίσκω...


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...(ναι, και με το post engagements έχω πρόβλημα και δεν ξέρω τι να βάλω :angry:)



περί αναρτήσεως ενασχόλησις 

post-engagement = μετά τον αρραβώνα


Edit: SBE, πιάσε κόκκινο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2016)

Νομίζω έχω βάλει ως τώρα «αντιδράσεις στις αναρτήσεις» (τώρα ακούω ραδιόφωνο λατινοριμέικ το _με αγέρα, με φουρτούνα/ήρθε κι άραξε μια σκούνα/κάτω στο γιαλό_ και για κάποιο λόγο μου φαίνεται πολύ ταιριαστό με αυτό το νήμα )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2016)

Ενημερωτικά, στο ελληνικό Spotify βλέπω οπαδούς, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το αγγλικό είναι followers.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2016)

Είναι.


----------

